# cloth wallpaper removal



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am doing this fairly low expectation office job, in that they want paint to be put over wall paper except on one wall where drywall crack needs to be repaired. On that one wall they want the wall paper removed. It is not typical "paper" it is either synthetic cloth or some cloth like paper with texture. 

I have removed regular wall paper with a steamer and putty knife. Can I remove this wall paper the same way? or are there better methods?

I did not give a quote, rather I am billing them hourly (working for a contractor I have had success with). 

Thanks


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Treat it like any other paper removal job. Find out first if the surface is impermeable to water. If it is, score, paper tiger etc to alow your paper removal solution to get behind the surface.....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you dry strip the top layer if it is impermeable to water?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

When all else fails you can always rent a steamer.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Score and TSP has worked great for me on the few non-vinyl jobs I've done. It's a mess though.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Can you dry strip the top layer if it is impermeable to water?



This sounds like a smart idea... and then do normal removal for the paper backing


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The last fabric (burlap) that I stripped, I was able to dry pull it off the walls and then wash the walls clean. If it does not pull off, then spray and strip. Fabric will need more moisture than paper.

But, I can not tell exactly what you have by your description

But please do explain to them that if you paint over existing wallcovering, future stripping will take about three times the cost than if done correctly now. 

Saving a little now, costs much more later, but what else is new in this business.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> The last fabric (burlap) that I stripped, I was able to dry pull it off the walls and then wash the walls clean. If it does not pull off, then spray and strip. Fabric will need more moisture than paper.
> 
> But, I can not tell exactly what you have by your description
> 
> ...


I understand. Also, thanks for the advice. I may take some pics tomorrow in which case I Can post them afterwards!

This building is one step away from being torn down I imagine. They are doing minimal renovations to hold over temporarily. Mostly, I want to get in with the general contractor as he is the GC for 10+ huge businesses and extremely fair and nice to deal with. (What I heard from his previous painting contractor who changed professions to house flipping)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> This building is one step away from being torn down I imagine. They are doing minimal renovations to hold over temporarily.


Oh hell, why even bother stripping your wall? Just patch it and paint if it's a tear down. :thumbup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> Oh hell, why even bother stripping your wall? Just patch it and paint if it's a tear down. :thumbup:



That is what I said, but some office worker who has been there for a while wants it removed and apparently he got what he wanted. I don't care, I get more money this way!


----------

